# The true cost of IUI?



## KahluaCupcake

Unless we can get a better insurance plan, IVF is out of the question for us. However, I have heard that you can have a pretty good shot with IUI if you're ovulating, young, healthy, etc. 
But I'm curious what it truly costs. Our insurance currently does not cover infertility treatments at all, so it would be entirely out of pocket expenses. 
I have been told that it's not very expensive, perhaps around $300. But I don't buy it. There are consultations and other visits and tests, I'm sure. 
What sort of costs can I expect, and how long does it usually take from the time you call a clinic until they're actually giving you an IUI?
Any help would be appreciated; thanks in advance!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IUI cost all depends on the drugs that you will need to utilize. IUI itself isn't that expensive.

I normally spend around $1500-$2000 per month on IUI. My insurance doesn't cover anything!!

$275 -- per ultrasound (1 to 2 needed per month)
$475 -- Follistim injectables
$90 -- Femara pills
$90 -- Ovidrel ovulation inducer
$400 -- IUI
$275 -- Sperm wash
$75 -- Progesterone

These are "rough" estimates and I have noticed that each clinic varies GREATLY in what they charge.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How long it takes will likely depend on the Dr, what the issues are and how much testing they want to do before starting treatment but I would expect it shouldn't take too long. When I started last fall I called late August for an appointment and met with the RE mid September. I was diagnosed with PCOS and had a cyst so they didn't start treatment right away. They also scheduled me for a HyCoSy test (I think those run around $800 out of pocket). My first medicated cycle started mid October. 

They will probably want you to have a HyCoSy or similar test to check your tubes as well as doing bloodwork. Does your insurance cover testing, etc for you? Mine covers ultrasounds and testing for me but won't cover the IUI. I am sure the $300 you are hearing is only for the IUI.

If you are doing an unmonitored cycle they will prescribe something like clomid and have you come in after a + OPK to do an IUI - that would be the least expensive option. Many REs will want to do a monitored cycle, which can cost more but you know for sure how well you are responding to meds so it takes the guesswork out. My clinic cost per ultrasound is $150 (you can expect 2-3 per cycle depending on your situation). Cost per Dr appt is about the same, though you would probably only have that once per cycle. IUI costs $425 and that includes the sperm wash. That is with husband's sperm though, I think their cost with donor sperm may be less. So those costs would be around $1000 or so depending on where you go.

Cost of meds will vary quite a bit depending on if any are covered and whether you are on pills or injectibles. Odds are they will start you on clomid or femara and see how you are responding to that before moving on to injectibles. A pharmacy can tell you the costs. Clomid is least expensive. A generic Femara just came out so it is more affordable too. Injectibles depends on what and how much and from what I understand can get into $1000-3000 per cycle. 

Other medications you might be put on are estrogen and/or progesterone to help build your lining and support the luteal phase. I'm not sure on the exact costs for those but I don't think they are too bad. If you are put on clomid I wouldn't think your meds would be more than a few hundred dollars.


The clinic should be able to give you a breakdown of what each cost will be ahead of time so you can prepare. Hope this helps.


----------



## snowangel187

Depending on your specific situation maybe look into At Home Insemination.. I've seen lots of people doing it. It's not the exact same as going to the dr's but it is similar.. Obviously you don't have ultrasounds etc. but if your doing it at home maybe you can do 2-3 inseminations.. Thought I'd throw it out there.. Good Luck! :)


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thanks for the responses!
I'm actually currently doing at-home inseminations with donor sperm. I've tried with and without Instead Cups (I prefer with...much less mess, and seems to have a good success rate for others), using a speculum for placement, etc. I'm on cycle four with the at-home inseminations, and cycle three with the clomid. I haven't given myself a timeline for when I'll consider IUI...probably if the clomid doesn't work within the six-month span.


----------



## Touch the Sky

kahlua - it varies from clinic to clinic, but I know my clinic has a "cash price" and an "insurance price". The initial consult would have been $300 out of pocket, but they billed my insurance $500. Overall, IUI's are not very expensive. I would check out the clinics in your area and see if they offer a lower cash price.


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSmom- Your progesterone is only $75?? WOW! My insurance charges me a co-pay of $270. I don't know the full price. This month I also got menapur and that cost me a pretty penny for sure! :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSmom- Your progesterone is only $75?? WOW! My insurance charges me a co-pay of $270. I don't know the full price. This month I also got menapur and that cost me a pretty penny for sure! :wacko:

Are you taking progesterone orally or vaginally?? I know the oral progesterone is almost 3 times as expensive as the vaginal (I've done both).


----------



## Touch the Sky

Vaginal. It's called endometrin


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Vaginal. It's called endometrin

I go to a compounding apothecary...they actually make it and then put it in a tube for me. I found that apothecaries are the cheapiest way to go. My fertility doctor recommended it :)


----------

